# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Undercover Surgeon Exposes Dark Side Of Todays Hair Transplant Industry

## tbtadmin

In the U.S. each states medical board has its own definition of what it means to practice medicine. However, these parameters generally involve the same type of activity, which by definition states that a person []

More...

----------


## Spex

This is yet another eye opener and must watch segment !

----------


## richter101

Very happy I did my due diligence in this industry before just jumping into the procedure. I went through probably a half dozen doctors before I found mine.. I would have never been the same if this didn't go right. But research pays off. And therefore greedy people won't, in my world.

Great video. 


*Richter101 is a former patient of Dr. Parsa Mohebi
*
Born Oct ’89
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Loss Oct ’09
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Gain June ’15

My regimen includes:
HT #1 2200 (ARTAS- FUE) grafts at Parsa Mohebi Hair Restoration in Los Angeles in 2016
Finasteride daily, since 2014
Rogaine experimenter from 2012- ’13 RIP

Planning HT #2 By End of This Year  :Smile:

----------

